# #779 Oil Drum Loader



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Anyone ever tear apart or even remotely do work on the AF Oil Drum Loader accessory? Mine only hummed when power was applied. Took the building off and removed the motor from the base. Tried to turn the armature which seems to turn easily, although getting to it was an issue, but the linkage would not budge. Finally took the motor assembly apart. Despite my though that it was the issue, all seems well with it. However, the gears in the "gear housing" are loaded with grease and seem 'frozen'. I'm thinking that is the problem. I was able to get the snap-ring off the vertical set of gears and remove the washer. But I cannot take the vertical gear(s) or the other horizontal gears out for cleaning -- they seem to be solidly installed. The housing they reside in also shows no other means of entry or release. The online exploded views offer very little info. Any ideas how these can be removed without damaging them?


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I have no idea myself. I do suggest once remove, soak all parts in rubbing alcohol. It helps remove old lube and free up parts.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm thinking that if I cannot find a way to remove these, I'll simply pour the solution right into the gear housing and slosh it around to clean the gears.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks like I found my problem...the drive gear appears to be worn and will not mesh with the motor pinion. After spraying a lot ocontact cleaner inside the gear housing and cleaning up as much of the old grease, dirt and debris I could, the gears were freed and turned somewhat easily again. But when I inserted the motor shaft/pinion, it no longer meshed with the drive gear in the housing. The debris seemed to contain bits and pieces of bronze colored material....probably gear. Some of these bits were probably keeping the gears from turning in the first place. Hopefully the included photo shows the damage somewhat clearly. Looks like this eBay purchase was a big "bust". Thankfully it wasn't too much $$. If anyone has a damaged oil drum loader with gears intact, I'll certainly consider an offer to purchase. Thanks all for your suggestions.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

It appears that the driven gear became stuck in place and simply stripped out. Hopefully the part can be found from portlines. It looks to be in rather poor condition.










Carl


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Fiber gears, and I thought plastic was bad!  :laugh:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Portlines does not show them on their website. Although I have not contacted Doug specifically about this, I doubt he has any replacements available unless he has a scrap one in good condition. I found a listing for the gear housing on Triple "S" Website for $25. I don't know if that's a cannibalized piece or new. I doubt it's new so I'm betting it's scrap in good condition. Still awaiting word from him about its availability. If things don't work out, it might be eaiser to simply find another Drum Loader on eBay for a relatively cheap price just to get the parts.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I have bought one part from Triple S on eBay. They seem good to buy from 'flyer.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have dealt with Triple S directly through e-mail and website rather than on eBay. Never had a problem with him. The only issue seems to be a delay in responding or fulfilling orders, but he eventually gets around to doing so, and his prices are fair -- in line with others. I do like that he offers much more than most. Probably because it is spare/cannibalized items. And that's alright too as long as they function as expected.


----------

